# 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi guy's I need some help here, I have a 99 A6 2.8 front track, I've been getting this beeping showing the brake and abs lights on the dash and then for some reason the A/C would stop blowing cold, so I figured i'd start with my brakes seeing if they needed to be changed, I did the rears (were bad) and the fronts(weren't bad 1/2 life left) and now no more beep but the instrument cluster is dead (No speedo or tach), the A/C won't work and the ABS and BRAKE lights are still lit up on the dash? Any idea's?? Next on my list is to check out all the Speed sensors and go from there. Any Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also (Dnc95)*

It's most likely your Bosch ABS module, it happened to me at about 70k miles. As a temporary fix, my mechanic disconnected the large black plug on the side of the module. It definitely isn't the best solution but it immediately got my a/c and tach back to normal. I've been trying to find a loaner car to have the module sent to one of the many 'failed module rebuilders' you can find on ebay or thru google. Do a search on the site here for more info.
Good luck, and let us know how you resolve it!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also (Jacob G)*

Ok thanks, where is the module located at ?


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also (Dnc95)*

ITS A SMALL BLACK BOX NEAR THE FRONT OF THE CAR & IT NEXT TO THE COOLANT BOTTLE. IT MAY ALSO HAVE THE BOSCH LOGO INDICATED ON IT ALSO. IT SHOULD BE ON YOUR RIGHT SIDE OF THE ENGINE BAY IF I CORRECT. HOPE THIS WILL HELP A TON.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also (JM$Y)*

turn your capslock off


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: 99 A6 Problem, Instrument Cluster Stoped working and A/C also (ironmule)*

Hi thanks, Found it, I ended up cleaning up the front speed sensors and everything was good for a couple of days, but it came back again, So i'm gonna do the same to the rears, If that doesn't help I'll just have to get the abs sent out. Thanks again for the help guys. I appreciate it.


----------

